# Decent water pourer?



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

I have recently been using my moka pot (the top half) as a pourer for my pour over coffee. The only problem is that it is not very good I struggle to find a constant/easy pour, but it is the best thing I can find at this present time. Too little and it dribbles down the side and too much and it dribbles all over the side burning my hand and flooding the pour over.

I have seen the Hario Kettle http://www.intelligentsiacoffee.com/store/product/id/3210 and after watching some videos found the concept to be great but after some shopping I

A) realized the price is too high

b) too big

I am going to keep an eye out for maybe a teapot kind of thing with a decent spout but just wondering if anyone has any suggestions/opinions?

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

May be stating the absolutely obvious - but have you thought of a stainless milk jug? Something thick like a Motta should keep the water hot enough, and given that they are accurate enough for latte art, should be directional enough to get the pour where you want it.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I never thought of a metal jug, I will take a look at that

Thanks

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I couldn't live without my Hario Buono Pouring Kettle. Quite possibly just what you are looking for.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

> I couldn't live without my Hario Buono Pouring Kettle. Quite possibly just what you are looking for.


Already thought of that thanks, see my first post

HLA91


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

HLA91 said:


> Already thought of that thanks, see my first post
> 
> HLA91


The size is just fine, the hario is the way to go!

best of all, if you heat the water in the kettle, it will help keep the temp up whilst you are pouring, nice!

it may be twice the price of a motta jug, but it's so worth it, £35 from espresso warehouse last time i checked.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just a thought, currently with my moka pot I know that if I fill it to within a certain distance from the top, say 1cm, I know that will fill my cup just about to the top. How would I be able to do this with a Hario Kettle. Or would I have to pour over a glass jug then pour in to my cup?

Any solutions?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try a set of kitchen scales, set to mls

Sit the Hario Buono on the scales and Tare

Pour in the amount in mls that you require

Then pour then entire contents of the pouring kettle into the pourover vessel


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Never thought of that glenn, good idea


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

When I was searching for the best price for the Hario Kettle I came across a forum post which directed you to this click me and they said it was a cheaper alternative to the Hario.

I know I should stop being so tight but also if my parents find out I spent £43 (inc P+P from coffee hit) on the Hario kettle they would probably flip as I am supposed to be saving for Uni in September. Anyone have any views as to whether or not that would be a more economical alternative?

HLA91


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

That oil can looks like it may well do the job. It would cetainatly require pre-heating to keep from losing too much heat, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

i'd give it a miss mate, the advantage of the hario is that you can heat the water in it.

with regard the scales, remember 1ml=1gr which should make things easier!

on the moka pot, when do you take it off the hob? i've always found that if you take it off just as it starts bubbling and wrap it in a cold towel you lose all of the burnt flavours.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Link to a *blog post* I made last week about my Hario with its temp sensitive sticker.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

In my quest to find a more viable alternative to the hario buono kettle I came across this thread on Barista Exchange and a few people gave this a good review and one saying they preferred it to their Hario Buono kettle and at £23 inc shipping its a better price as well. Another pourer was given good feedback as well here

Any Views?

HLA91


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey HLA91, I just bought one of the first one you mentioned in the above post, waiting on it being delivered.

How are you finding it (assuming you went for that one).


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Great pourer does the job and the price is good but ever since getting my aeropress my V60 hasn't seen the light of day to be perfectly honest. It will probably come back out over the summer when I have a bit more time and patience but for now my aeropress is king. But let me know how you get on and I might be persuaded to dig it out from under my bed.


----------

